# New Cumberland Dam ohio side



## natedaniels (Mar 5, 2011)

Nothing going on so far today fished 3hrs not even a bump.With that storm coming monday something has to happen later tonight.I might try about 6 or so.They havent been hitting good for me anyways till about 9pm.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

had a buddy heading down there to fish this weekend,any news on the WV side?Gonna be over soon!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Bout 85% sure I'm heading down in the morning. Gonna be toooo nice to sit at home. What's a little rain, **** don't melt, it just runs down hill, so I should be OK!!


----------



## natedaniels (Mar 5, 2011)

Just killing them with the river up!! They are just stacked in ther. Friday a buddy and i caught 38 sauger and 2 walleys in 3 hrs. Today there was a lot of ppl there so i couldnt get my spot and had to fish way to far up in the dam. Only caight 3 in 2.5 hrs but alot of other ppl was pulling them in left and right. The females are getting shy or whatever u snag alot but as far as catching them they are few and far between.Also they still havent started hiting without minnows.GOOD LUCK and ENJOY


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

natedaniels said:


> Just killing them with the river up!! They are just stacked in ther. Friday a buddy and i caught 38 sauger and 2 walleys in 3 hrs. Today there was a lot of ppl there so i couldnt get my spot and had to fish way to far up in the dam. Only caight 3 in 2.5 hrs but alot of other ppl was pulling them in left and right. The females are getting shy or whatever u snag alot but as far as catching them they are few and far between.Also they still havent started hiting without minnows.GOOD LUCK and ENJOY


what are they gettin them on? jighead tipped with minnow?


----------



## natedaniels (Mar 5, 2011)

yes walleyewrangler


----------

